# Treasure Rat



## Destrega2002 (May 10, 2007)

So, during outside time, my treasure hunting rat Stewie located 15 dollars and put it inside his cage. Where the heck does he find these? My rooms clean >.<. No pee on it so its good to go 


I hope he doesnt realize that just one of those papers he was trying to steal was his "retail value". Poor guy.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Good thing you found the money before it got ripped to shreds!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe he's a magical money generating rat! 8O


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Woah! He's pimpin' himself out makeing the 'G's XDD


----------



## Destrega2002 (May 10, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Maybe he's a magical money generating rat! 8O


I wish!


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Maybe I should let my girls out longer. Maybe they can find me some cash too. hehe


----------



## Destrega2002 (May 10, 2007)

ratvocate said:


> Maybe I should let my girls out longer. Maybe they can find me some cash too. hehe


That does seem to be the case... I sometimes forget mine are out until they start trying to climb my bare leg (ouch!)


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

my rats used to steal jewelry from a tray on my bedside table, especially soft things like hemp jewelry. frequently, i'd find a little pile of it behind the pillows. and once i had my nine-year-old neighbor over and she was coloring at my desk, and left a cup of crayons out. my rats stole a bunch of them, one by one. i was hoping i'd find some artwork somewhere, but i just found chewed-up crayons. it's weird the things they choose to steal.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

picasso likes rubber bands and mozart likes sleeping in my swimsuit drawer. picasso also hoardes bits of cable (that come from my phone charger, laptop charger, fishtank stuff - awesome, thanks picasso), pen caps, and newspaper. mozart isn't much of a hoarder, she just hides from me a lot and it's getting rather frustrating when i HAVE to go to work and have no idea where my rat is.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Over at my house it's mostly make-up that gets stolen, especially my mascara is popular. Perhaps I've got a drag-rat on my hand?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Lol these are some very interesting things to have stolen lol, I haven't had anything taken yet other than a shirt through the bars lol. *


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

This reminded me of the time Fiona stole just over $100 in small bills and made herself a nest with it. 

What can I say...she has expensive taste. :roll:


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

That's so cute! Money is dirty anyways, people wipe their noses on it. A little rat pee wouldn't have hurt. :mrgreen: 
Betty likes a certain necklace that sometimes sits on my desk but that's the only thing she's ever tried to steal.


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

Today after tearing apart my room looking for my wallet, I finally found it at the bottem of my girls' cage. With its contents all pulled out/ripped up. Good thing Im broke and didnt have any money in it.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

ManBeard said:


> Today after tearing apart my room looking for my wallet, I finally found it at the bottem of my girls' cage. With its contents all pulled out/ripped up. Good thing Im broke and didnt have any money in it.



I can just see it now -- "Sorry officer, my rats ate my driver's license!"


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

today picasso hoarded construction paper, movie ticket stubs, more rubber bands, and my dog's collar into the drawer she has dedicated to herself in my nightstand.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Our rats both independently tried to pull me down the dryer hose that leads from their cage to our couch, the other night :lol:


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

Vixie said:


> ManBeard said:
> 
> 
> > Today after tearing apart my room looking for my wallet, I finally found it at the bottem of my girls' cage. With its contents all pulled out/ripped up. Good thing Im broke and didnt have any money in it.
> ...


Haha, yeah. In my state they issue learners permits made of paper, so they wasted no time shredding it into confetti. Oh well, its high time I got a real license anyways.


----------

